# mount: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist [SOLVED]

## cpdsaorg

before you give the standard answers such as:

1) Your cdrom will be a /dev/hd?

2) some sort of kde tool is probably not working

3) etc, etc...

please note that:

1) my /dev/ directory does not contain a "cdroms" entry or anything starting with "cdrom"

2) my /dev/ directory does not contain a "hda" entry or anything starting with "hd"

 these 2 things are important to have!! how do i get them back??

3) there is no mention of an IDE device in my /var/log/messages file

4) there is no mention of an IDE device im my dmesg either

5) I am not running kde or gnome but fluxbox...

what I do know:

I installed and can boot from the dvd/cdrom drive.

The dvd/cdrom drive shows up as the primary master in the bios screen.

the standard crap is in the fstab file

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0
```

please help...

----------

## iguana chute

What kernel are you using?

----------

## cpdsaorg

I am currently running linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4

----------

## iguana chute

I'm running that kernel on an iMac G3. My fstab line lists my drive as /dev/cdrom, mounted on /media/cdrom. Maybe its different for Macs, but maybe you need to correct fstab.

----------

## cpdsaorg

well if /dev/cdrom existed I am sure that would work but I dont have a /dev/cdrom.

This sort of makes this problem uniq so far in my search of the forums for an answer.

I have a theory...

Since this is a new install instead of an update of udev I think it triped over the fact that my CDROM drive is on the primary master and never created a /dev/hda for it like it has for everyone else.

I tried creating a directory dev/cdroms/cdrom0 but now it tells me that it is not a block device...

----------

## iguana chute

But didn't you edit fstab during the gentoo install? I had to manually edit it.  What is your hard drive listed as? I've read that in 2.6 kernels, the cdrom drive will not be /dev/cdroms/cdrom0, it will be /dev/cdrom. Also, does your system use IDE/ATA? Or is it SATA or SCSI?  If nothing works, you could maybe go inside the case and make the hard disk the master. Your cdrom as master seems really unusual.

----------

## cpdsaorg

Yes I did all of the editing. all of the other mount points work but /dev/cdrom and /dev/hd? are just missing competely...

----------

## iguana chute

But didn't you put in hd and cdrom listings when installing? It's strange for there to be nothing at all about a hd. Are the jumpers on the hard disk set to slave? You might try commenting /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 and putting in /dev/cdrom on /mnt/media. I don't see how it can mount the hard drive without an fstab entry, but maybe it's getting info from mtab, which I know is related, but I don't know exactly what it does. Hope it helps.

----------

## cpdsaorg

my problem is not some eronious entry in fstab.

my problem is a missing item under /dev/

I need a folder called /dev/hda or /dev/cdrom to be created by the system while it is booting. this is not happening. why is this not happening?

here is the output from my dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 (root@danceskater) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #12 Mon Sep 18 00:11:05 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f6e0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f6e0000 - 000000003f6e3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f6e3000 - 000000003f6f0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f6f0000 - 000000003f700000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f4fb0

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 IntelR                                ) @ 0x000f9190

ACPI: RSDT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3f6e3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3f6e30c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3f6e7480

ACPI: MADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3f6e73c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTELR AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3f700000:a0900000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1995.067 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 906204k/917504k available (1718k kernel code, 10824k reserved, 788k data, 132k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3993.24 BogoMIPS (lpj=19966245)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz stepping 08

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 *4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: d0000000-d00fffff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-400fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: d0100000-d01fffff

  PREFETCH window: 40100000-401fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: d0200000-d02fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE500 ctl 0xE602 bmdma 0xE900 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE700 ctl 0xE802 bmdma 0xE908 irq 18

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4023 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: SATA port has no device.

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3500641AS       Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xd03c4000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x0000e100

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 20, io base 0x0000e200

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000e300

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CHESEN USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [CHESEN USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

sky2 v1.5 addr 0xd0020000 irq 16 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 1

sky2 eth0: addr 00:13:d3:b2:97:98

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

sky2 v1.5 addr 0xd0120000 irq 17 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 1

sky2 eth1: addr 00:13:d3:b2:97:99

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC880, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

```

lspci output

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 05)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 05)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 05)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 05)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 05)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19)

03:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

```

----------

## iguana chute

I think udev may be confused, as you said, by the cdrom being the primary master. But in a 2.6 kernel, you should not have the /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 line. I don't see anything in dmesg about the cdrom drive, which suggests that perhaps it can't find it. Is it possible that if the line is correct, udev will find the cdrom? If nothing works, I would try just manually putting in the /dev/hda and /dev/cdrom lines. If absolutely nothing works, I would change the cabling in the box so that the hd is primary master. Also, things might be confused if the hard drive has its jumpers set to master yet the cdrom is master. This problem is insane.Last edited by iguana chute on Sun Sep 17, 2006 10:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cpdsaorg

dude, thanks for your help but I think you are on the wrong track.

fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda4      /home      ext2      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

----------

## iguana chute

I agree that fstab is probably not the problem, and that your cd drive is just not found. Sorry I couldn't help.

----------

## Bionut

your trouble is not in the in the fstab (yet), that much i can assure you. you can't mount what you ain't got (in /dev anyway)...

from the info provided, no /dev/hdx appears as you either have a scsi or sata hd and thus appears as sda in dmesg and there is no  need for a /dev/hdx.

As for the cdrom which is the important thing it would seem as though your kernel has not got support for either the pci bus or the correct block device or is your cdrom scsi too?

check your kernel config for the intel ICH6 driver which i think might be your problem.  If that doesn't fix things then pls post your .config

good luck

----------

## cpdsaorg

bionut: you hit it right on the head. 

after checking my kernel config i realized that i was not thinking about ide cd-rom support during the setup so I pulled out the piix ide support hoping to save some space. After putting it back in the kernel as a module loading it worked fine. 

I have since compiled it in the kernel as it was not loading automagically.

cheers and thanks all for the help.

----------

## Horus_Gt

pues prueva:

mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount /dev/cdrom1 /mnt/cdrom

----------

